# Crossing the pyrenees Pau to Huesca



## hblewett

We are travelling to southern Spain in a few days time. We've got two weeks to get there and want to to see something on the way, while still making sensible progress. I am looking at going over the pyrenees as a possibility, and one route that comes out as 'scenic' is the D934 (France)/A136-N330 (Spain) route. 

Has anyone done this route? If so, is it a sensible way to go, or is it more a route just for 'doing' the Pyrenees? 

Any experiences most welcome - thanks


----------



## asprn

We did it last month in the opposite direction, on the way back. Absolutely stunning route, but it's a bl**dy steep one. You also have the Tunnel du Somport (free) which is great, and then lots of descend.

As I say, we came down the north side after the tunnel - for ever, it seemed - and despite the RV's brakes smelling for 3 days afterwards, it's a pretty route.

Dougie.


----------



## eddied

*Crossing Pyrennese*

 Ciao, you could also look at the possibilty of the area around Lourdes, and then cross via the Vielha tunnel, also free. Very easy and very scenic.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Jean-Luc

Oct '08 we did Tarbes - Montrejeau - border (A64 - A645 - N125 - D33 - N125). border - Vielha - Lleida (N230)
At beautiful ski resort town of Bagneres-de-Luchon (a slight detour, about 17km, off the N125 at St. Beat) on the D125 you will find a fantastic Aire, ideal to break the journey over night, but don't be tempted to take the 'shortcut' (D618) to the N230, retrace your route back to St. Beat on the N125.


----------



## 38Rover

Somport tunnel is great and roads on Spanish side very good but not so good on French side nice route though did not find it to steep.


----------



## 113016

A little ex international truckers tip.
After coming down very long steep hills and your brakes are very hot. If you need to park or stop for any reason, do not put on the hand brake, but park on the level with the vehicle in gear.
Otherwise should you put on the park brake, this puts the brake lining/pads into contact with the drums/discs for a long period and they can catch fire


----------



## Hymer1942

*Somport*

The Somport crossing is really good and in no way can be reguarded as steep. The last half hour or so to the summit on the French side id narrow and twisty, the Spanish side the roads are good and quick.


----------



## pfil32

[but don't be tempted to take the 'shortcut' (D618) to the N230, retrace your route back to St. Beat on the N125.]

Is the shortcut (D618) referred to as a bit dodgy as were thinking of starting our tour of the Pyrenees using that road and going West.

Phil


----------



## 113016

Last year we went over via the Col de Aspin (Tour de France territory) and tunnel Bielsa, which was very pretty but very time consuming.
We returned via tunnel Vielha which was not as pretty but a damn sight quicker.
You can also go via Irun and then turn up the old road N121A to Pampalona.


----------



## wobby

38Rover said:


> Somport tunnel is great and roads on Spanish side very good but not so good on French side nice route though did not find it to steep.


I would agree with that, it a lovely drive and as said the Tunnel is brilliant as for the Spanish, a great road and easy drive The French side is narrow but still OK. We did it in a 7-3mtre van towing a Smart trailer. Don't go though the other Tunnel thats on the Mediterranean side of Lourdes its a nightmare, just can't remember its name.

Wobby


----------



## tonka

We came back that route from Benidorm in March.
Road in Spain very good, almost a dual carriageway from Zarragoza. Just the last bit to the tunnel is twisty but great scenery and their improving the roads in that area as well.
Tunnel is a real experience due to it's length and was virtually empty.
French side very different, twisty and narrower roads but again great scenery.
Did not like Pau as we ended up in the middle and it was gridlocked


----------



## Jean-Luc

pfil32 said:


> [but don't be tempted to take the 'shortcut' (D618) to the N230, retrace your route back to St. Beat on the N125.]
> 
> Is the shortcut (D618) referred to as a bit dodgy as were thinking of starting our tour of the Pyrenees using that road and going West.
> 
> Phil


Local advice was not to use the road, said not to be suitable for 'camping-cars' but it was just the bit going east from Bagneres-de Luchon to the N230 (Spain) over the Coll de Portillón which was the subject of the conversation.


----------



## pfil32

Thanks for that. Perhaps we will give that piece of the 618 a miss then. I must admit it did look a bit hairy on the map.

Phil


----------



## peedee

Just come back, went out by the Somport and back via the Vielha. They had the snow ploughs out on the Veilha on the 3rd May and it was very very cold and wet for the time of year. 

Via the Somport is the easier run especially on the Spanish side. Via Vielha is much more scenic but considerably slower going even without snow.

peedee


----------



## hblewett

Well we went over as planned - we're now stopping for a day or two to look at Madrid. We checked with the tourist office in Pau who confirmed there were no problems, though there had been up to 3 days before. Weather in Pau was dire - 8 degrees C! But the sun shone just as soon as we crossed the top and has shone ever since - Viva Espagne! 

Thanks to all who gave their advice


----------



## lalala

Just left the Pyrennes ... don't mention the weather. 3 degrees in daytime a couple of days ago. Rain rain rain and snow --- everyone is saying a catastrophe for business.
Tunnel Bielsa is signed as being closed for maintenance.
Lala


----------



## inkey-2008

We came back that way loved it, some roadworks on the Spanish side we had to wait while they blasted an overhang and clear it but that should be all done now. We stopped on the Spanish side at a lovely campsite with stunning views.

Andy


----------

